# Ots Marinia



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I have just uploaded several photos of the Overseas Towage & Salvage Co's MARINIA. The small photos were taken by me when the ship was in Bermuda for 18 months 1964-66. The images are in the Tug/dredgers file under MARINIA

Stephen


----------

